# Does anyone know...



## PortlandiaSoap (Mar 29, 2013)

...if dried dandelion petals stay yellow in CP soap like calendula petals or do they turn brown like rose petals?


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 29, 2013)

I would think they'd go brown with time. My daughter tries to save them in the house and they get all mushy and gross


----------



## Genny (Mar 30, 2013)

The petals themselves do go brown, but if you infuse them in oil, they make a beautiful yellow.


----------



## PortlandiaSoap (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks, you guys!!!


----------



## Nevada (Apr 9, 2013)

4 oz wt Calendula Petals in 32 oz wt Olive oil less than 120F for 2 hours sound about right? Does the dosage from low to high make a color from pale yellow to golden?
Any notes about adding Petals at trace? I understand the petals are not rough. 
Thank you Genny 
Roy



Genny said:


> The petals themselves do go brown, but if you infuse them in oil, they make a beautiful yellow.


----------



## Genny (Apr 9, 2013)

Nevada said:


> 4 oz wt Calendula Petals in 32 oz wt Olive oil less than 120F for 2 hours sound about right? Does the dosage from low to high make a color from pale yellow to golden?
> Any notes about adding Petals at trace? I understand the petals are not rough.
> Thank you Genny
> Roy



I don't think that would be enough calendula petals in that amount of oil to get much of a color.   
How I do it is, measure out the petals & put just enough oil in it to cover the petals.  I use a mini crockpot (like one of those potpourri ones) & have it on low for 4- 6 hours.  If the color's not dark enough once I've strained out the petals, I put more petals in & pour my infused oil back in there & heat again.

Calendula petals can be added at trace, I'd start at 1/4 oz ppo.


----------



## houseofwool (May 9, 2013)

Genny, are you drying the dandelions petals prior to infusing?


----------

